# Chris's Garage



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Whell here I go for another try! :uh: 
Since the other one whas the post whore topic of the year I realy wanna make a CLEAN start :biggrin: 

So I'l be starting aff again.
I've been working on this 59 for a while.

















Just give me some C&C and I'l be fine and set to go! :biggrin: 

Chris


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

IMO those pics look really good.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lose those ds if u can and get some pegasus or h.h. two piece rims. just my 2cnts


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

GREAT CAMARA WORK BRO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2006)

:biggrin: Nice Fotoz :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

heh thnx guys 
It's actualy the first time I get comments on my photo's themself instead of the model :biggrin: 

Theres olso something new coming in the next upcoming week if its all going as planned.
The AMT 57 BelAir. pretty much just becose of the price wich is only 10 euros!
(10 Euros = 13.41500 U.S. dollars)








And i saw some pics on the lowridermag site and i just loved the overal look of a Bel with some d's on it.
I will go with the Hoppin Hydro baby d's just becose im on a tight budged and the pegasus ones are are over 20 euros here...
While the baby d's are only 10 euros.
http://www.toms.nl/images/artikelen/.129/129529_1.jpg

Whell thats it for now 
I got the body in its first coat of blue so the second one will follow tomorrow moring.
It has some errors in it but im not arsed to fix the smaller ones :uh: :uh: 

Chris


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

damn 26 dollars for some rims???!!!???


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Yeh dude i know,
Its just way to much for some small rims.
I can buy 1 or 2 kits from that money if i want....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jun 25 2007, 03:30 PM~8172251
> *damn 26 dollars for some rims???!!!???
> *


:0


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jun 25 2007, 02:30 PM~8172251
> *damn 26 dollars for some rims???!!!???
> *


Good lord that alot of $$


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Small update on the paintwork :0 
And the shipment i told about has been payed and will be shipped in 3 days or so :biggrin: 

And the paint;









Chris


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

great kit..... got chrome suspension parts and 2 motors.... you can use the chrome valve covers from the 57 on the 59 motor.....





> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 25 2007, 09:28 AM~8172238
> *heh thnx guys
> It's actualy the first time I get comments on my photo's themself instead of the model  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I like the paint on the '59! Nice camera work too!

Now, where is "TheMonteMan"? He needs to come in here and spice this thread up a bit.  :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

No there realy aint no need for that!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 25 2007, 12:28 PM~8172238
> *heh thnx guys
> It's actualy the first time I get comments on my photo's themself instead of the model  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Your sure with the 20 euro's on the wires? Can't imagine that Tom charges 20 euro's...I know he doesn't import as much of this stuff as he used to, unfortunatly. But then again I buy my stuff either at Scalelows or Betos customs...saves a bulk of money.
Good job on your three wheel ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Whel they are 18 euros actualy.
But its still to much for me and my income 
Theres another set wich is only 13 euros but its looking like some racing rim outer shell with thinner rubber.
I'd rather just have the classic dayton look ones...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 26 2007, 09:33 AM~8178802
> *Whel they are 18 euros actualy.
> But its still to much for me and my income
> Theres another set wich is only 13 euros but its looking like some racing rim outer shell with thinner rubber.
> ...


Well, order at Beto's or Scale lows...will save you money.


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

I might do that next time.
Thanks for the tips


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

I gotta stop making pics for each piece i place :uh: 
Oh whell pics rule and so does this photo pose! :biggrin: 









And the dash is finished 









Chris

Keep tippin homies


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 27 2007, 04:22 AM~8185469
> *lookin good :thumbsup:
> *


*x-2*


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

looks great chris keep it up


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Finnaly got the interior done.
At first I wanted to make it all white but i saw it just didnt fit in since the outher body itself looked pretty much classic.
So I gave the interior its own piece of the classic cake  

And this is what we got after a day of work :biggrin: :biggrin: 



















Chris


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice work man keep it coming...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 28 2007, 01:16 AM~8192747
> *nice work man keep it coming...
> *


X2


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

keep it coming Chris!!! looks good


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Just my 2 cents, but I think white interior would have went alot better with the color of the body. Still looks good though! :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Yay olmost got 5 cents! 
Keep giving ur 2 cents guys! LOLLERSKATES!

Chris


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Sorry for the double post :uh: 
But in all the pics with the car having paint i noticed none of them showed its actalu having a pearl clear coat so for that lady's and gentlemen ive shot you a picture of it actualy showing :biggrin: 









There we go ^^

Chris


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

comig out nice Chris


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Yup i got to agree...This ride is nice & clean.. :thumbsup: Good job Chris.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

looking good

i got to give you props....your pic look damn good. Nice shots.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

x2 i lik the color skeem u did to the interior sweet work bro


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice paintjob! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn, looks like a totally different color in that last pic, matches the interior color much better, I stand corrected!

Very nice!!!


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

Like the shots mayng


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 28 2007, 03:12 PM~8195195
> *Damn, looks like a totally different color in that last pic, matches the interior color much better, I stand corrected!
> 
> Very nice!!!
> *


i still think white would have looked better, but the black does look good and different, which i like seein different stuff than the regular same ol shit


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

good job chris looks good


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Gone for a bit of shopping 2day and i came home with this 60' pontiac bonneville from trumpeter.









Im olready sure this is going to be a blast to build becose the frame is seperate from the underbody it has working steering and working suspension! :biggrin: 
And event the details got details.
Like the hood and trunk hinges, they are made from metal transfer and the part count is 6 pieces on each hinge....
The color will ne deep metallic blue with a topping of pearl clear :biggrin: :biggrin: 

And the belair should come in today or tomorrow if it all gos right wooooooo!!!

Chris (that is happy like mad ! :biggrin: )


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Im even more hppy then 2 hours ago :biggrin: 
This whas givin to me by the mailman half an hour ago.

























I olso got a sheet of bare metal foil so i can finish of the impala as whell 

Chris (again)


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

looking good chris


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Comin out nice Chris :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

have some fun with that 57 man....


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Look what came rolling,sippin and dipper out of my garage today :biggrin: :biggrin: 










W00t first lowrider from my hands onto the belair! :cheesy: 

Chris


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That '59 turned out pretty sweet!

*More pics!*

:biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Tomorrow! (15 hours) 

Biatch! :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Some work done on my belair :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Simple interior it only has 6 pieces!
And i used the 59 impala steering wheel becose the other one whas all ugly and stuff 


















Just get me something read guys!

Chris :angel:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 30 2007, 09:44 AM~8208105
> *Look what came rolling,sippin and dipper out of my garage today  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


cool color combo....


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

The promised pics;
Finished this build off yesterday,











































C&C are welcome

Chris


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i think it looks great except just the wheels.... but you already told us how much they cost up there..... so i understand....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks for posting the rest of the pics! Next time, don't tease us with just one pic, and then make us wait a whole day for the rest.  :biggrin: 








> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 1 2007, 02:52 AM~8211947
> *i think it looks great except just the wheels.... but you already told us how much they cost up there.....  so i understand....
> *


Really, those wheels don't look all that bad, just needs some white walls.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:wow:

your builds are sweet!!!!!

keep up the good work!!!


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Been working on this for 3 days now and the underbody and interior where a piece of pie to me.
Real simple with only 4 pieces for the underbody and 6 pieces for the interior 
Wich makes it a great kit if you wanna make something quit and classy (*hint*)


































Chris


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

And I've started the bonneville a bit since the belair is near its end  


















Chris :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

tanks and compressors??


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Its just something that i reminded from a pic so i just tried to copy it..
But if its wrong id love to hear or see things about the right way to make it  

Im a total noob at lowriders :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

but u do great work....


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Ah i gues i just read it wrong then 
I though u said 2 tanks a 2 compressors ? in a wtf way :biggrin: 

So u just asked if it are 2 compressors and 2 tanks ?
Whell then the answer is yup


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 1 2007, 11:52 AM~8211947
> *i think it looks great except just the wheels.... but you already told us how much they cost up there.....  so i understand....
> *


Well, I'm from the NL too but I still use some pegasus!

I thought you knew!! :biggrin: 

But for real though, Chris if you need some pegasus wires, let me know I'll hook you up. Roger and I usually order together, it'll be around 9 euros for a set of pegasus and that's including shipping!

Laat me maar iets weten via de pm, dan zorgen we ervoor als je wil.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yea.... um what he said.....



> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jul 2 2007, 01:10 AM~8217172
> *Well, I'm from the NL too but I still use some pegasus!
> 
> I thought you knew!!  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

to late 
I already ordered 2 sets from my bday money...
Oh well I dont realy care since it aint my mony! :biggrin: 

Chris


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jul 2 2007, 01:17 PM~8217182
> *to late
> I already ordered 2 sets from my bday money...
> Oh well I dont realy care since it aint my mony!  :biggrin:
> ...


Nice, way to go man


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

I also ordered some caprice from amt wich comes with a trailer 
And a westcoast car club badge thingy :cheesy:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jul 2 2007, 01:31 PM~8217194
> *I also ordered some caprice from amt wich comes with a trailer
> And a westcoast car club badge thingy  :cheesy:
> *


Yeah, I have that Glasshouse kit with the trailer too. You might have seen the buildup on the Dutch lowrider forum or on here, but it's still at Arnout's place to get painted.

My modelling overall is put on the back burner, we're too busy building real lowriders at the moment :yes:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Only a few pics since the cam batteries where deadbeat :biggrin: 

























Chris


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

holy shit!!!! Thats the sweeetest 57 Ive ever seen


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn! You work fast, I could learn alot from you! :biggrin: 

That Five Seven came out REAL nice! Excellent work Chris!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

First big steps are taken on the bonneville :biggrin: 


















This was also the first time i used flocking on a interior  

Chris


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

not bad at all
it looks like you flocked right over the black???

next time paint the floor a similar color as the flocking this way whatever color was under there wont show through

looks better then my first one


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Well i did the flocking over black since i wanted it to be a bit darker 
And its only the photo showing black bits becose i cant see that with my own eyes :S


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

CLEAN 57!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

This whas just a test on how the color would come out...
And im damn fucking amazed of myself! :biggrin: 

Its like mad candy;


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

damn that looks great Chris  
when you gonna paint my models? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jul 4 2007, 10:18 AM~8233600
> *Only a few pics since the cam batteries where deadbeat  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THE 57 IS LOOKING GOOD CHRIS..


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

that 57 is CLEAN!!!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

the bonneville is lookin good so far bro!!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I like the color you're going with on that Bonne!


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

So do I


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Doing good Chris!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn..... quik and clean builds.... wheres the VW bus at?


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Its sitting on my monitor 
I might get back to it in a few weeks and il prolly give it some funky dubs or something :uh: 

Anyways!
My bday is sunday and a friend of my mom let me choose a scale kit :biggrin: 
They didnt have anything realy american acsept a viper so I took a BMW 635 CSi

Il shave and lower it and ofcoars a kickass paintjob with cheap paints WOOOOOOOO BIATCH

First 2 pics for my LIL homies


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

looks nice Chris, nice color


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

ok chrsi what color is that on the hood!!!! I want it for a project Im about to start


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

NICE ASS RIDES CHRIS.LOVE THAT 57,IT CAME OUT BADASS.NICE COLOR & EVERYTHING KEEP IT UP MAN.LET'S SEE THE BONNI FINISHED


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jul 6 2007, 12:19 PM~8248732
> *ok chrsi what color is that on the hood!!!!  I want it for a project Im about to start
> *


Its duplicolor diamond paint...
Its black with alot of blue sparkyl thingys :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Poppin the trunk the other way :biggrin:


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

damn, can't wait to see more updates


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Got the firewall done and a piece of the engine :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0 NICE! :0


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

nice work so far bro!!!


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Happy bday 2 me!!
The money i got for my 18th birthday got me 3 kits :biggrin: :biggrin: 

























*NOTE*


Chris


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

i got 3 of those Impalas the 94's i love them


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Just a realy early mockup shot of the bonneville to give you guys the idea 

















And a groupshot wooooo!









Chris


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

lookin good bro keep it up


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Finnaly got the body all color! 
















Hood needs a respray and some sanding since i fly liked to land on it :0 
Its all over my sanding paper now :biggrin: 

Chris


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

looks good, hate them dam flies


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Nobody likes my work ? :tears:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

i like your work now get more pics of the beemah


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

bad ass cars


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

lookin good chris love the work u are doin


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 15 2007, 12:55 PM~8312892
> *i like your work now get more pics of the beemah
> *



The beemer needs a bath of brake fluid...
The color whas all pooped and now i will give it an different color


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice paint on the Pontiac!


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

More stuff weeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

its about time they show up lol


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Got the caddy body painted, the hood and trunk where a bit messy so im going to redo those soon .
The ragtop roof thing whatever it is will be a brown.orange kinda color wich should fit this color fine IMO. :biggrin: 









Chris


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

nice!!!


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

man the caddy came out good homie i love cadillacs good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Sharp! But....get rid of those ugly wire wheels... :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 19 2007, 02:52 PM~8343339
> *Sharp! But....get rid of those ugly wire wheels... :biggrin:
> *


x2!

You should try some patterns soon, your paintjobs look fucking awesome!


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Whell the rims are just mockups 
Theres 2 sets op pegasus wires coming my way (the ones that cost €18,-)
Those will be here at half of august.
And as for the striping that will prolly come on my 60 impala wich will be a my big try out :biggrin: 
So you can think of hinged doors,working suspension,stripe patterns...
I just hope the motip paint wont get pulled of like it usually does for me 

And firefyle get ur arse on msn! :0 

Chris


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice bro, look good!


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jul 19 2007, 03:29 PM~8343496
> *Whell the rims are just mockups
> Theres 2 sets op pegasus wires coming my way (the ones that cost €18,-)
> Those will be here at half of august.
> ...


Some of us got jobs  

I'm working 60 hours a week, and my 1:1 will be here next week, don't have much time man.


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Gotta keep this place alive dont I ?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

nice!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work on that caddy.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

*<span style=\'colorurple\'>NICE!</span>*


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Something im starting for a builders meet next year 
Il have the time till august 2008 r something around there...

60 impala, chopped the top and fitted the 59 continental bumper to it...
Loads to do though, shave and smooth firewall, shave trunk and hood inside,working suspension, patterns over the hood and trunk etc etc...
Getting some damn rims! :biggrin: 


















Chris


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice Chris, but what happened to the top of the window frame :0


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

it snapped :uh: 
But il try be creative with some plastic card and fix it up :cheesy:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jul 25 2007, 03:28 PM~8386032
> *it snapped :uh:
> But il try be creative with some plastic card and fix it up  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jul 25 2007, 06:28 AM~8386032
> *it snapped :uh:
> But il try be creative with some plastic card and fix it up  :cheesy:
> *



that kit comes with a chrome window trim peice, so you can cut off the whole thing LOL, thats what happened to mine... :cheesy:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

mine doesnt :uh: :uh:


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

don't worry, chris, i give you that windowpart tommorow  and the rest of the stash


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

K, guys i need your'e help now :biggrin: 

Im planning to wire up my hydro setup of the 60' but i realy dont have a clue on where what wire goes...
So if somebody could help me by drawing out the lines and cables and shizzle...
Heres a handy pic 









Chris


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jul 27 2007, 05:47 AM~8403684
> *K, guys i need your'e help now  :biggrin:
> 
> Im planning to wire up my hydro setup of the 60' but i realy dont have a clue on where what wire goes...
> ...


\6 pumps :dunno:

id do 4 the most


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

its what the kit gave me :uh:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jul 27 2007, 07:45 AM~8404356
> *its what the kit gave me  :uh:
> *


Just cut two of the pumps off.  

I don't know why Revell did that. :uh:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jul 27 2007, 07:45 AM~8404356
> *its what the kit gave me  :uh:
> *


I told you bro... 

By the way did they come with the small RED's decals? Looks tight!


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Make it a nice 2 pump setup, 6 batteries. I can make you some Adex dumps if you want...


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Hinged the trunk


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jul 20 2007, 03:51 AM~8352093
> *Gotta keep this place alive dont I ?
> 
> 
> ...




loving it man.....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good.....


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

The caddy is done 

































These rims are just temp...
The final ones still gotta come 

Chris


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

*Thats one clean Caddy Man!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Aug 1 2007, 03:44 AM~8443954
> *The caddy is done
> 
> 
> ...


cool caddy...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

caddys nice!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lookin good


throw some d's on it 


j/p


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

thnx guys :cheesy: 
Heres some random pic.
3 of 6 done :biggrin: 
BUT that might turn into 3 of 8 soon :0 
thnx to these 2 

















Anyways the pic i whas talking about  









Chris


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

thats one hot caddy


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice rides


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Wasnt realy thinking about this :uh: 
Turned out kinda nice in my eyes....
But ill just fill what needs filling and smoothing and stuff and see what its like at the :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I think if your going for the drop top look cut the front doors also ! Then ibuild you up some plastic to look like a convt. boot for the rear !


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

whell opeing up isnt gonna happen yet...
Im already happy i cutted the roof off without and shitty cracks all over 

Il get a glasshouse end this month wich il do all out 
So ul just have to wait a few more days mini...

Chris


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Aug 3 2007, 05:38 PM~8466410
> *whell opeing up isnt gonna happen yet...
> Im already happy i cutted the roof off without and shitty cracks all over
> 
> ...



STUPID ! I never said open it up ! I said cut the door post off the front the doors ! It dont look right with the roof gone and the front doors still have the post and the rears dont ! 


No where in my statement did i say open it up READ BEFORE YOU RESPOND !


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

oh shitzorz sry about that...
Prolly had to do with the fact it whas nearly 1am and i whas out from 6 am that day....

sleepy sleepy dumb dumb


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

The color didn't show at all on the pics so i took some pics of them with lights.... :biggrin: 

So here we go....
With a light far away from it (approx 30/40cm)








And with light pretty close to it(approx 10/15cm)









Im pretty amazed about this coming out of one spray can :0 

Chris


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

some clean rides bro, sik


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Finally some updates! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I haven't done work on my stuff since I've been down r something...
I just couldn't be bothered doing anything, specialy after the 60' impala 
I've cutted up so much i though at one moment, WTF this isnt gonna go good anymore :uh: 

But ive realised i just gotta deal with it and put it more time then usual then...
So here we go again 
Picked the box out again and started working on it again..

Heres some work of the current state 

























Chris


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

awesome


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Alclad? Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

duplicoler 

And yes its scratch proof


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

That's some nice stuff, where did you get it?


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

I got it at Halfords firefly


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

chris lookin good on your rides 
homie your body work and paint jobs are great


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice work lil homie...


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Had to make the lincoln a wagon :biggrin: 
Needs loads of work though..
Specially the sedan roof :uh: 

















For the rest it fits just fine 
I will be putting in the 6 pump setup from the revell 60 impala kit in it.
Dont worry I'l cut 2 pumps off  
Dont know where il get the batteriepacks from though...

Chris


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

im lovin that bel air thats crazy dude two thumbs way up!!!!



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Finally got the caddy completely completed :biggrin: 
When I 'thought' i finished it i knew it was missing something...
But that feeling is over now yay!


























Comments always are welcome  

Chris


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 25 2007, 10:00 AM~8171223
> *Whell here I go for another try! :uh:
> Since the other one whas the post whore topic of the year I realy wanna make a CLEAN start  :biggrin:
> 
> ...




i was going to make my mustang 92' lowrider stand in three wheel like that,,, but there wasn't enough weight on the ass to make it stay lol,, so i just raised the whole back up 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Hmmmm...
Whell you could a piece of led on the side being low for some extra weight 

Chris


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Glad to see alot of people like it :uh: .....


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Looks great chris


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

now doesn't those wheels give it that extra touch  next time you order make sure you get pegasus wires lil homie.... even better....




> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Sep 11 2007, 10:10 AM~8767125
> *Finally got the caddy completely completed  :biggrin:
> When I 'thought' i finished it i knew it was missing something...
> But that feeling is over now yay!
> ...


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

So i finnaly cutted the 4 door into a 2 door cabrio 









Chris


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

wtf :uh: lol :biggrin: just kidding im interested in see this one done


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Sep 24 2007, 10:14 AM~8859933
> *So i finnaly cutted the 4 door into a 2 door cabrio
> 
> 
> ...


shortened the whole body??? now there's a new approach....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

you got some clean rides bro.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Sep 24 2007, 01:14 PM~8859933
> *So i finnaly cutted the 4 door into a 2 door cabrio
> 
> 
> ...



i liike that :cheesy:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

There we go...









Chris


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thats crazy! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin real good lil homie.... what color u gonna paint it???


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Aug 4 2007, 01:55 PM~8471259
> *The color didn't show at all on the pics so i took some pics of them with lights....  :biggrin:
> 
> So here we go....
> ...


There we go


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

looks good man


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

All the projects are lookin' real good Chris, keep it up!


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

I'll try but thnx


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

thats a kick ass color dude


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

changed it with a custom color combo i made up this morning


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

LOOKS NICE!!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

That really pops, i like it alot!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what colors did you use?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

looks good


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 6 2007, 10:38 AM~8943475
> *what colors did you use?
> *











No worrys motip is duplicolor 

And i took a spray disstance of 30/40 cm from the hood with the gold.
And tapped the button for 1 second at a time 4 times in a row 

And u must do it on a wet coat of color so the glitters falling on the hood will sink into the paint a bit.

Chris


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice job bro....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

TTT  updates???


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Hell no!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :twak:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Dont hit me pls...

Went a bit balistic with kits yesterday evening :uh: :uh: 

plymouth 1941
Ford F100 pickup 1953
2x Cadillac Eldorado 1958
Chevrolet stepside pickup 1955
Chevrolet El Camino 1959
1948 Chevy sedan delivery


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Did some fooling around with bits from my parts box and came out with these supreme ish wheels wich r good to be used imo 










Chris


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice! :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Oct 29 2007, 11:46 AM~9106695
> *Did some fooling around with bits from my parts box and came out with these supreme ish wheels wich r good to be used imo
> 
> 
> ...


^keystone classics, NICE!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Oct 30 2007, 09:23 AM~9114873
> *Got this idea from another forum.
> Just a topic to post ur stuff if you're to lazy to post it in ur own topic if you got one.
> Or just for the funs
> ...


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Did some stuff on the elco last nite...

























Hope you guys like it...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin good bro


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Nov 1 2007, 01:30 AM~9128505
> *Did some stuff on the elco last nite...
> 
> 
> ...




i like the blue background homie!!!!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

That's nice :0


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Really nice Chris, keep going!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Nov 1 2007, 08:55 AM~9130354
> *Really nice Chris, keep going!
> *


x-2


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Some progress on EL CABRIONO  

















Chris


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good homie, i love that year elco :thumbsup:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

looks very good chris keep it up


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah man, looking good!


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

thnx guys 
Made up this fancy set of spings 2day...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice Work Chris


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Updates of the elco will come this weekend...
But for now I will show you my next project 
Im just concentrating on the cabin for now until the elco is completely done 

A 53' F-100









Chris


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

that be bangin dogg


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Been doin some shit on the elco...


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

fuckin tight chris


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

any more on this truck??? looks klean!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 




> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Nov 14 2007, 11:58 PM~9232316
> *Updates of the elco will come this weekend...
> But for now I will show you my next project
> Im just concentrating on the cabin for now until the elco is completely done
> ...


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Truck is my fav and not even close to done! LOL


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Sep 11 2007, 12:10 PM~8767125
> *Finally got the caddy completely completed  :biggrin:
> When I 'thought' i finished it i knew it was missing something...
> But that feeling is over now yay!
> ...


I LIKE THIS ONE IT'S


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin all good nice rides homie, oh ya and ill look into it about shipping to germany :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Some more stuff on my elco :biggrin: 

















Dont worry i already removed the pumps 

Chris


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

looks good man


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Dec 1 2007, 03:02 AM~9347339
> *Some more stuff on my elco :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Love the color...Lookin great....


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

That Elky is Tight! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: looking good lil homie


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Since it isnt sitting on wires i cant enter the xmas buildoff but i still wanna do it in a xmas kinda theme so i will just post it here :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Dec 9 2007, 11:55 AM~9409714
> *Since it isnt sitting on wires i cant enter the xmas buildoff but i still wanna do it in a xmas kinda theme so i will just post it here :0
> 
> 
> ...


Do it in the Christmas Build-off, no one else is really doing anything in there.....just put it there, it will be fun to see what you come up with.....looks good so far....


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

what kind of car is that


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

It's A 58' caddy eldorado made by arii.
I has sme different versions but they are great and nicely detailed kits


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Dec 9 2007, 01:55 PM~9409714
> *Since it isnt sitting on wires i cant enter the xmas buildoff but i still wanna do it in a xmas kinda theme so i will just post it here :0
> 
> 
> ...


thats fuckin nice. 2 :thumbsup: cant wait to see this one done


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

got a pic of the parts breakdown of that caddy kit? ive had my eye in one for a minute now....


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Been awhile since iv'e been here huh :biggrin: 

Anyways, heres a new project i got my hands one (yes another one :uh: )

havent done all that much to it but it gives an idea of where im goin 


















Chris


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin sweet homie :0 :0


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

That caddy gonna turn out nice........


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like a nice start !


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Thnx guys


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Dec 9 2007, 01:55 PM~9409714
> *Since it isnt sitting on wires i cant enter the xmas buildoff but i still wanna do it in a xmas kinda theme so i will just post it here :0
> 
> 
> ...


Any progrees on this Caddy?


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

nope boxed it up when i wasnt feeling like building for a week or 3....

And actualy forgot bout it 
But i will work on it ones i get my caddy finished


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

some stuff done 
























Chris


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ALL YOUR BUILDS LOOKIN FIRME HOMIE! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 20 2008, 09:47 AM~9738694
> *ALL YOUR BUILDS LOOKIN FIRME HOMIE!  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

whats flocking? Never heard of it before and christ what colors are you using to get that metal flake paint? I have been looking for something like that. Your whips are off the chain. Keep hoppin them up and cutting them down.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

flocking is what you use to get a more realist carpet look on the floors


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

how do you do flocking? I have never liked how my carpet looked just painted i would like the more realistic look for my models.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

that one i cant answer. i havent used it yet myself since i cant find any black for my dart model


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

love that caddy!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

nice cadi


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice Work


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 21 2008, 06:46 AM~9744987
> *Nice Work
> *



X2 bro


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 21 2008, 09:52 AM~9745001
> *X2 bro
> *


X3....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

X-4 LOOKS GOOD


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Got bumped to page 11 already :0 :0 

Anyways, heres my 63 impala.
Wanted to give it a hotrod theme. still gotta paint the spokes red


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats bad ass homie.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks damn good man.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I like that touch with the graphic on the trunk! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Mar 10 2008, 11:25 PM~10140769
> *Got bumped to page 11 already  :0  :0
> 
> Anyways, heres my 63 impala.
> ...


progress??


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 17 2008, 05:57 PM~10185806
> *progress??
> *


x2


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

not rly


----------

